# [Canadian NR] 20.10 Square-1 average by Neil Wu



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2010)

17.27 23.50 14.09 DNF 19.52 = 20.10

The DNF was off by E2  The average would've been 17.65. Well at least it's NR. And I retried the scrambles later and got 15.13, 18.66, 16.79, 13.54, 15.93 = 15.95 lol

Thanks to Bruce for taking videos


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty fast. I got 39.96, 48.06, 1:01.08, 21.52, 32.52 = 40.18
But I'm normally about 35.


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 31, 2010)

You're welcome, but it was Bruce who actually filmed those. Congratulations on your double NR and winning another cube.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh right...lol

Thanks you did really good too. But for some reason I'm getting tired of Square-1


----------



## Forte (Mar 31, 2010)

GO NEIL GO!

And do you know how much faster you would be if you learned cubeshape


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol yeah I only know up to the 5 move cube shapes. I still remember on my old NR, the cube shape was 8 seconds lol. (yay I can say old NR now =D)


----------



## Forte (Mar 31, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol yeah I only know up to the 5 move cube shapes. I still remember on my old NR, the cube shape was 8 seconds lol. (yay I can say old NR now =D)



So can I


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeah I only know up to the 5 move cube shapes. I still remember on my old NR, the cube shape was 8 seconds lol. (yay I can say old NR now =D)
> ...



 we should race again someday. You going to US Nats again by any chance? I might go there this year...


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO
I'm going. GOGOGOGOGGOGOGOGOGOGGOGOGOGOGOGOGOOOOOOOOOOO
AND BRING DANIEL QUE GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOOOOO

Ya


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



C3/TOF GOGOGOGOGOGOGO
wait are you gonna be in the states by then? cuz I remember you telling me that you're going to a US school cuz there are more comps


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



What happened to TOSum >_>?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> What happened to TOSum >_>?



Oh I can't go to that one  My school has a science trip to Algonquin lol

and any future comps I will have to sneak out like TOSp


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to TOSum >_>?
> ...



C3 (?) = May 15th
TOSu = Aug 14th probably(Dave said that 'twill probably be the weekend after US Nats)


----------



## Daniel Que (Apr 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Awww I can't go to either of the next two competitions.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

neither can I 

But at least I can go to a comp in China


----------

